# Tail lights wont go off.



## Brewen (May 3, 2014)

I got this 1986 Nissan 300zx body for my engine Ive had for 14 years. Someone rigged the tail lights to stay on. Does any of you have any Idea what he could have done?? Yes I checked the Purple thing in the back hatch. I unplug it and the lights go off and plug it back and they come on and stay. The Purple thing has not been modified either because I tried that same part from my old body which was still good.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Do the 4 side marker and license plate lights also always stay on? If so, then the light switch connection in the steering column was bypassed.


----------



## Brewen (May 3, 2014)

I will run out there and check that now


----------

